# How often do you get a camper?



## Tycifer (Jul 15, 2013)

So for the past week and a half I have not had anyone in my campsite. Is there a reason for this? I need someone to come camp so I can get them to move in because I have been stuck at 7 villagers for 3 weeks now! I have a perfect town and I also visit my friends game frequently trying to get people to move to my town, but I get nothing.


----------



## Aloha (Jul 15, 2013)

well i have 0 campsites so 0 campers XD


----------



## Tycifer (Jul 15, 2013)

Aloha said:


> well i have 0 campsites so 0 campers XD



If I could I would choose to not have a campsite too, It is an eye sore.


----------



## Beanie (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm lucky if I get one a week. Sometimes I TT for almost 2 weeks and none. What a sham  It's almost like christmas day when I walk by the campsite and see a tent/igloo lol.


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 15, 2013)

ive had two campers ever since i got the game which was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## EpicSnivy (Jul 15, 2013)

Had three campers so far, Passed Rosie and Freckles and then got Butch as my third camper, who I asked to move in.

Haven't had anyone since, which was a week and a half ago, but before that it was every week on Thursday/Friday.


----------



## ACking (Jul 15, 2013)

I get one every weekend


----------



## Mamapeta (Jul 15, 2013)

not often, honestly! i guess they just dont like camping out at my village or something P


----------



## Wychglade (Jul 15, 2013)

One a week maybe with two as a push. They tend to come the day after another if I get two.


----------



## Marmidotte (Jul 15, 2013)

I had an empty campsite for a week when I built it. Funny thing is, second week, we went camping with my hubby and kids, and suddenly, I get a camper every day


----------



## Toddhewitt (Jul 15, 2013)

The only camper I ever had was Vic and he was my 10th villager. Now I'm down to 8 and still no camper in weeks


----------



## WonderK (Jul 15, 2013)

I finally got around to building a campsite 2 days ago. I've already gotten 1 camper.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 15, 2013)

I have only had 3 in total since June 9th.


----------



## Tycifer (Jul 15, 2013)

Well after reading everyones post not having someone in the campsite for a week or so is pretty normal. I was getting worried there for a sec. No I just need to figure out why I haven't got anyone moving in my town at all...


----------



## Farobi (Jul 15, 2013)

Had 1 in a span of 5 days. I didn't get Clay though :c


----------



## Ukhsud (Jul 15, 2013)

I got my game on June 14th when it released here and did the Campsite as my second PWP (after a bridge to make things easier to get to). Since then I have had Stitches, a bull I forgot the name of, Rocket, Papi, Big Top and a duck (I saw them and walked straight back out, they were a villager I didn't like in WW). So that's six in a month? I asked Rocket and Papi to move into my town and wanted Big Top but had a full village when he visited.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jul 15, 2013)

My guess would be like one camper bi-weekly since Day One. A recent development was that there was a camper that visited one day and another camper visited the day after.


----------



## Rorelorelei (Jul 15, 2013)

I've usually had one camper a week, I had two this past weekend but I've yet to have anyone I want in my town.


----------



## Lisha (Jul 16, 2013)

I get one every other day.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 16, 2013)

I have had 3 or 4 so far but none that I actually want to stay.


----------



## FayeKittie (Jul 16, 2013)

I've had quite a few campers. I had one 3 days in a row . n .;


----------



## James (Jul 16, 2013)

I've only had three although I'm expecting another soon as it's been a while since my last one. It's worked out about one every week or so and they have all been birds so far! No thank you!!


----------



## Gladtobemom (Jul 16, 2013)

When I had only 8 villagers, there was a camper every 4 or 5 days.   Now that I have 10 villagers, it seems to be once a week.


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 16, 2013)

I've only had two campers so far and I have nine villagers but two of them are moving out. At the moment my second camper is in town now is Monique, I won charades against her so now she's moving in. She seems nice enough but she keeps asking me to find somewhere to put her house, do I find one for her or does she do it herself?


----------

